
How PayPal Shares Your Data - cstanley
http://rebecca-ricks.com/paypal-data/
======
Fnoord
Just skip this terrible usability nightmare and read the original list instead
at [1]. FWIW, I used Ctrl+F to search around (for, in my case, my country
name).

And the 100 dollar question: is this better or worse than an average bank from
your_country? I have _no clue_ about my own bank. Reading through this list,
it seems I should _get a clue_ about my own bank.

[1] [https://www.paypal.com/ie/webapps/mpp/ua/third-parties-
list](https://www.paypal.com/ie/webapps/mpp/ua/third-parties-list)

~~~
erikb
And then what? You find they are doing almost the same, move to the biggest
forrest you can find and start living on berries and rabbits? Or you decide to
cut 1/3 of your savings, buy paypal and show them how to do it the right way?

It's really hard to see any reasonable options you have as source of data.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
Some cryptocurrencies are designed to preserve privacy, to protect people from
exactly this problem.

~~~
Fnoord
Yes, a known example is Monero. The question is, first and foremost, if you
should trust cryptocurrencies.

~~~
rickdg
You don't, that's the point. It's an investment of time and money to learn the
tech so you don't need to trust it.

------
shawn
The tree visualization was kind of cool, so I turned it into a library called
d4tree.

[https://github.com/shawwn/d4tree](https://github.com/shawwn/d4tree)

Throw it any JSON data whose structure is isomorphic to [http://rebecca-
ricks.com/paypal-data/data/paypal.json](http://rebecca-ricks.com/paypal-
data/data/paypal.json)

Here's an example of how to use d4tree on your site:

[https://github.com/shawwn/d4tree-paypal](https://github.com/shawwn/d4tree-
paypal)

    
    
      git clone https://github.com/shawwn/d4tree-paypal
      cd d4tree-paypal
      yarn && yarn dev
    

Make any changes you want to paypal.json, then refresh
[http://localhost:1234](http://localhost:1234) to see them. Whenever you're
happy, run `yarn deploy` to push it live.

Standard paypal visualization:

[https://dist-zlomdidehn.now.sh/](https://dist-zlomdidehn.now.sh/)

After truncating paypal.json to three nodes, we get a skinny tree:

[https://dist-kzpulmmevd.now.sh/](https://dist-kzpulmmevd.now.sh/)

Let's attach package.json to the top of paypal.json:

    
    
      import d4tree from 'd4tree';
      d4tree([{
          name: "package.json",
          parent: "null",
          children: require('./paypal.json'),
          Data: JSON.stringify(require('./package.json'), true, 2),
      }]);
    
    

[https://dist-vcqquyfbwl.now.sh](https://dist-vcqquyfbwl.now.sh)

[https://imgur.com/a/arwF5](https://imgur.com/a/arwF5)

~~~
jamessb
Do you realise that this is essentialy Mike Bostock's reference implementation
of a Collapsible Tree [1]?

Why re-distribute it as a separate repository?

Rebeca Ricks added tooltips, but you haven't generalised these: the code in
your repo still generates this text using .Data and .Purpose attributes of the
data objects representing the leaves [2], which won't exist for general tree
objects.

[1]:
[https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4339083](https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4339083)

[2]:
[https://github.com/shawwn/d4tree/blob/master/js/script.js#L7...](https://github.com/shawwn/d4tree/blob/master/js/script.js#L72)

~~~
shawn
[http://9front.org/img/freesoftware.gif](http://9front.org/img/freesoftware.gif)

Thanks! :) I did this mostly for the fun of it, but it's nice to know the
source. The styling on Mike's tree is much nicer.

It's quite handy to have zooming and tooltips. The zooming is a little rough,
but overall this seems like a nice way to explore huge amounts of hierarchical
data.

My overall aim is to make an interactive bundle explorer:

[https://i.imgur.com/Ww0ARCS.png](https://i.imgur.com/Ww0ARCS.png)

Graphviz is nice, but it's not interactive. What you really want is to attach
a ton of information to each node, hidden by default. Tooltips are a small but
promising step towards that.

It doesn't seem like this library can handle circular dependencies though.
Anyone know of something along these lines that can handle arbitrary cycles?

DOT graphs try to display all the nodes at once, but it seems like the
Collapsible Tree strategy could be applied to circular graphs: just let the
user click on the edges they want to explore, and elide the rest. Then
indicate which edges are "interesting" (lots of children, or children with
significant effects), so that users aren't randomly stepping through a huge
mostly-hidden graph.

I'd love to find something performant enough to display your entire filesystem
as an explorable tree, but that'd be quite a challenge.

------
gruez
this is actually worse than the source. for whatever reason, the chart appears
super zoomed out for me, so the text is tiny. but even if there wasn't a font
issue, the source is already clear as it is that a flowchart style diagram
isn't going to help.

~~~
scoggs
And it's an SVG (embedded) to boot so there's no real way for most people to
grab the source file and upsize it (where possible).

EDIT: Also, I realize there are some relatively simple and quick solutions to
this, but it's definitely way more steps / requires more specific software
and/or knowledge to execute as simply as right clicking an image on a website,
clicking inspect element, locating the line of code with the image source,
downloading and going from there / modifying code to meet needs.

------
ram_rar
Understanding privacy policies and terms of service has become a nightmare. I
wish there was a standard privacy format, which companies could use to define
and update their privacy policies. That way, it ll be easier for people to
understand

1\. What personal data is being used ?

2\. What kind of data do websites store in your browser cookie ?

3\. Which are the 3rd party tools / services used to share data ?

4\. Who are the 3rd parties, the data is being shared with.

------
RobLach
This interface is incredibly hard for me to use. I'm having to do a lot of
scrollbar fighting and I can't figure out how to see the nodes beyond the edge
of the frame.

------
alain_gilbert
With a json viewer chrome extension

([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
viewer/gbmdgp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
viewer/gbmdgpbipfallnflgajpaliibnhdgobh?hl=en-US))

this is much easier to read:

[http://rebecca-ricks.com/paypal-data/data/paypal.json](http://rebecca-
ricks.com/paypal-data/data/paypal.json)

~~~
cesnja
On the other hand, Firefox seems to have such feature built-in.

------
__ka
Maybe of interest: [https://www.whotracks.me/](https://www.whotracks.me/) \- A
growing list of profiles on trackers and tracking landscape on popular
domains.

------
lucb1e
Huh, what is the CCC doing in there? The Chaos Computer Club, largest hacker
club of Europe, organizer of the Chaos Community Congress that attracts some
15 000 hackers every year?

They're filed under customer support outsourcing with the "explanation":

> Global Ops Customer service outsourcing for the German market.

> Full Name, Date of Birth, Email address, Physical address, Telephone number,
> Financials-bank, debit, and credit, Transaction history, Business details
> including URLs, SSN/TIN/EIN, IP Address. Counterparty details.

~~~
germanier
That's probably the callcenter company CCC, which is unrelated to them.
[https://www.yourccc.com/](https://www.yourccc.com/)

~~~
lucb1e
Ah right, that makes sense. Thanks!

------
yeukhon
A list-based would probably just fine... as the user interface...

------
Hnrobert42
Cool idea but on Firefox Focus on Android, it is almost unusable.

~~~
tenryuu
firefox on desktop is also unusable really

~~~
foepys
Working fine on Linux with Firefox Nightly here.

------
tempodox
If I zoom in enough to have readable text, the branches below the middle are
unreachable via scrolling (Safari). Something is very broken with this
presentation.

------
pymai
something like workflowy or coggle would work much better for this type of
thing

